# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #4: EU Shipping Plus Killer Application #1 – Chocolate!

## Eddie

*Project Update #4: EU Shipping Plus Killer Application #1 – Chocolate!*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like

Week 2 of our campaign, and we have some very exciting updates for you!
If you are in the EU, we hear your requests for EU friendly shipping, and here’s what you told us that means:

Providing a direct delivery from within the EU to save the time it takes for customs inspection and post delivery VAT charges.Allowing for shipment tracking, also through direct delivery from within the EU.Ensuring safe arrival of the product through secure packaging.
We’ve decided to take your considerations on board, and our current focus has shifted towards collecting VAT and shipping fees from you in one transaction when we send our backer surveys near delivery.
We will then ship all EU-destined packages to one EU country, most likely Germany or the UK. From there you’ll be able to receive your rewards directly, safely, in a traceable manner, and from within the EU, so that you’ll have full confidence that we’ve handled everything for you.
*Application #1 – Chocolate!*While we all know 3D prints are useful, some might say that the coolest applications are printed combined with everyday items. A great example is printing a logo as a trinket or gift to give to others. So we took this two steps further in our own M3D way.
In this example we 3D printed a black nameplate with our logo. We then molded a two-part food safe purple silicone on top of it (you can find this in many hobby stores). It sets in just 3 minutes and after hardening is flexible and can be removed. And in a short time we filled that silicone mold with molten dark chocolate, butterscotch, and Voila!
Just imagine the possibilities. We’ve only scratched the surface of what 3D printing has to offer, and as we get closer to delivering your rewards we’ll continue to come up with cool plans and ideas for your Micro. We know we will be inspired by your creations, and we cannot wait to get The Micro into 10,000 new sets of hands to develop the next generation of ideas - so please keep posting your suggestions, and sharing your ideas!

As always keep sharing your feedback, thoughts and suggestions!
The M3D Team

----------

